# Phoenix Suns hire Earl Watson to be new coach



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Phoenix Suns are retaining Earl Watson as their head coach.
> 
> Watson, who initially was named interim coach after Jeff Hornacek was fired on Feb. 1, has agreed to a three-year deal with the Suns, sources told ESPN's Jeff Goodman.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/15272569/phoenix-suns-hire-earl-watson-new-coach


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Indifferent to this. 

I just want to see those lotto balls and then see McD do something with this mismatched talent and dumpster fire of a roster.


----------

